# airgun laws



## pobblez (Aug 21, 2015)

is shooting in backyard of a Cobb house illegal?


----------



## jpf (Aug 21, 2015)

if shooting at your neighbour, yes!


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Aug 21, 2015)

For unincorporated Cobb, the Last time I looked it up, years ago, I think the law said that shooting (any gun, firearm or airgun) was OK as long as you took reasonable precautions to ensure that all your bullets stayed on your property. In other words, a safe backstop, with safe gun handling on your part to make sure that you don't miss the backstop.

You can read most cities' and counties' codes and ordinances at a site called Municode.com

Look it up and let us know what you find.


----------



## pobblez (Aug 21, 2015)

I found this on the website for Cobb


Sec. 86-5. - Weapons discharge.
(a)

It shall be unlawful for any person to discharge a firearm, air rifle, pellet gun, slingshot, crossbow or other similar device into or over property belonging to another person or entity without first obtaining written permission from that person or entity.

(b)

In addition to the penalty provided for in section 86-1, if the person charged with violating this ordinance is a minor, it will be within the discretion of the officer issuing the citation to issue a warning. If this is done, a duplicate of the warning will be sent to the minor's parents or legal guardian by certified mail.

(c)

The provisions of this section shall not apply to:

(1)

Persons who discharge one of these devices in defense of person or property;

(2)

Law enforcement officers in the performance of official duties;

(3)

Military forces of this state or the United States in the performance of official duties.

(Ord. of 6-27-00)


----------



## Cleankill47 (Aug 22, 2015)

Air rifles, as long as you keep the rifle and your pellets on your property, you should be fine. For me when hunting, I either make the shot where my backstop is the dirt, or on like a squirrel, I make sure there is a decent size tree directly behind my target, so if I miss or my shot overpenetrates, the pellet goes into my tree in my yard and nowhere else. Some years I don't get to take many shots because of these rules I follow, but it's still good to have the opportunity to hunt even though I'm technically inside the city limits.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 14, 2016)

For what it's worth, a big spring-piston air rifle like this RWS model 36 makes a lot of noise.
It sounds like a .22 rifle with one of those "CB" low powered rounds.

Although since it only uses .177 pellets that only weigh maybe 8 grains each, it's not going to have the range that a .22 would, with it's 29-40 grain projectile.


----------

